# Explain roles of estrogen and progesterone please



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

So over the last few months (since my M/C actually) my AF has been 2 days of med bleeding, then spotting for another 4 days or longer. It used to be 3 days for med flow and a day of spotting at the end. But this 4+ days of spotting is really annoying. I hate pads (cloth or paper) and tampons are no good unless i have an actual flow.

I am thinking there is some sort of hormone imbalance thing happening, but I don't know how to correct it. Could someone please explain to me the roles of progesterone and estrogen on a cycle? I know one goes up as the other goes down, but which triggers AF and which triggers ovulation? And how can I make the first one come up faster to hopefully stop this spotting sooner? Thanks for the advice


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi mama, I think that you're probably ok, you should give your body time to normalize after M/C
Its not estrogen and progesterone that induce ovulation it's LH and FSH
the drop in progesterone makes AF come and the rise in estrogen makes your CM fertile and your egg mature. HTH
here is a fancy chart so you can see what goes on in your body
Chart


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Check out _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ by Toni Weschler. It's a fabulous book and explains the hormones (as well as everything else!) that regulate your cycle.

Good luck!


----------

